# Nash got 35.3% votes from the fans!



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you as shocked as I am? Nash got vote for the MVP by the fans this year. 

I am shocked not because I don't think Nash deserves it. I am shocked because Nash usually is not very popular among fans. He never makes it to the starting five in all-star (not even close) and he is white ( :biggrin: ) and he is a foreigner player with long hair. LOL 

This should be a good boost for Nash's chance of winning the real one!!!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Were the vote results found somewhere on the NBA website? If not, do you have a link to share with us?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Not surprised, Canadians probably voted in flocks, much likes asians with Yao.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/features/fanvote2005_results.html

theres the link

Finally Nash is getting some of the credit he deserves :biggrin:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Check out the Coach of the Year voting. Apparently alot of fans were not terribly impressed by what Nate has done this season. Or they just were not aware of it.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice!! Nash deserves it. Better recognize!!!


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Coach D and Nate should go 1-2... I won't complain which one finishes one or two either (though I'd like Coach D to get it.... but then again I am a Suns fan :biggrin: )


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Not surprised, Canadians probably voted in flocks, much likes asians with Yao.


Actually, I think that's a false thinking. 

I too thought a lot of asians voted for Yao during all-star but apparently that's not the case. I am from Taiwan and I know many people don't like Yao 'cause Taiwanese people like players like Kobe who is versatile, explosive and can dunk (much like MJ in a sense). We don't like "slow" players.  And also, somebody on this forum said that more people in North America voted for Yao than any other places so there is not that much asian influence. 

As for Nash, do you honestly think there are alot of Canadians voting? lol Now Canada only has one team left and I doubt there are a lot of people following NBA. Yes, Nash is popular but Canada is not a huge basketball fan. Most Canadian would vote for Nash but that still won't make up 35% of the vote AROUND THE WORLD. 


So, I believe there are many non-Canadians that voted for Nash as MVP, D'Antoni as Coach of the Year, Amare as the 2nd most improved and Marion as the 2nd Defensive player. 

Great achievement I say!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Actually, I think that's a false thinking.
> 
> I too thought a lot of asians voted for Yao during all-star but apparently that's not the case. I am from Taiwan and I know many people don't like Yao 'cause Taiwanese people like players like Kobe who is versatile, explosive and can dunk (much like MJ in a sense). We don't like "slow" players.  And also, somebody on this forum said that more people in North America voted for Yao than any other places so there is not that much asian influence.
> 
> ...


I didn't say everyone who voted for Nash was Canadian but that obviously was a deciding factor. In Canada basketball is becoming more popular by the day and there are a lot of people following the NBA. 

Also, Yao wouldn't be the leading vote getter if he didn't have tons of asian support. Just beacuse he got the most votes from North America doesn't mean much. There are tons of asians who could have voted for him in North America. To say Yao's all star votes arn't largely asian influenced is wrong.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm really pulling for Nash to win the MVP award this year. He pretty much single handedly turned Phoenix from worst to first in a single season. I don't care what you say about his defense or any other shortcomings, he was the most valuable player for any team this year.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm really pulling for Nash to win the MVP award this year. He pretty much single handedly turned Phoenix from worst to first in a single season. I don't care what you say about his defense or any other shortcomings, he was the most valuable player for any team this year.


:yes:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Actually, I think that's a false thinking.
> 
> I too thought a lot of asians voted for Yao during all-star but apparently that's not the case. I am from Taiwan and I know many people don't like Yao 'cause Taiwanese people like players like Kobe who is versatile, explosive and can dunk (much like MJ in a sense). We don't like "slow" players.  And also, somebody on this forum said that more people in North America voted for Yao than any other places so there is not that much asian influence.
> 
> ...


Don't you even realize how many Asians live in America? Millions upon millions. I'm not being discriminatory but most of them are Yao Ming fans above anyone else.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Don't you even realize how many Asians live in America? Millions upon millions. I'm not being discriminatory but most of them are Yao Ming fans above anyone else.


Yes. There are more asian people here than hawaiians I think...:sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Nash gets MVP...he deserves it, with Shaq a close second.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I hope Nash gets MVP...he deserves it, with Shaq a close second.


Nice. You a Suns fan? Post here more man! :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Yes. There are more asian people here than hawaiians I think...:sigh:


Well, don't you realize there is NOT MUCH competition for Yao? I voted for Yao only because I hated Brad Miller (the crying baby face). I really didn't know who I want to vote for so Yao becomes the naturally first choice since 1.) he is Chinese 2.) he is really the very few better centers in the league. 


Like I said, there are a lot of North American people voting for Yao, not just the asian people. 

Well, come to think of it, how does Yao have anything to do with fans voting for Nash? LOL Let's drop this subject. Now, there are definitely not many Canadians around the world. The Canadian population is just as big as Taiwan's!!!


----------

